# Is there anyone near Lisbon Airport who could do me a favour/ check something for me



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

A couple of weeks ago I had to fly from Lisbon at very short notice so left my car in a street. If there's anyone going near the Airport and got 5 minutes I just need to know if it still there or not. Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Could perhaps manage to get t here Sunday


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

PM dispatched.


----------

